# A man with a van



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

I've just bought a fridge freezer off Dubizzle and need it collected at the weekend.
The fridge is in Mirdiff and I live in Al Bada'a.

Can anyone recommend a man with a van and supply a contact no.(PM it to me)

Thanks


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

PM for ya.


----------



## jaimac (Apr 7, 2011)

furryboots said:


> I've just bought a fridge freezer off Dubizzle and need it collected at the weekend.
> The fridge is in Mirdiff and I live in Al Bada'a.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a man with a van and supply a contact no.(PM it to me)
> ...


Hi! How did you get on with your man with a van? I am looking for the same...I am hoping to find someone who will pick up and drop off a rather large and heavy bed I want to buy on Dubizzle...did your person do the lifting for you?? Thanks!!!


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

At the back of Mall of the Emirates behind Lu Lu's Hypermarket, all the guys with the vans / trucks sit parked waiting for your business.

It's the Umm Suqeim exit from SZR, highway 63 heading East, (away from the Burj Al Arab).

Barter hard and you should pay around 200dhs for a simple pick up and drop.

They will start at around 600dhs though!


----------



## shaia (Jun 7, 2011)

Confiture said:


> At the back of Mall of the Emirates behind Lu Lu's Hypermarket, all the guys with the vans / trucks sit parked waiting for your business.
> 
> It's the Umm Suqeim exit from SZR, highway 63 heading East, (away from the Burj Al Arab).
> 
> ...


thanks for the info, just got washing machine off dubizzle and really thinking hard bout the pick up! you save me


----------



## jaimac (Apr 7, 2011)

Confiture said:


> At the back of Mall of the Emirates behind Lu Lu's Hypermarket, all the guys with the vans / trucks sit parked waiting for your business.
> 
> It's the Umm Suqeim exit from SZR, highway 63 heading East, (away from the Burj Al Arab).
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

jaimac said:


> Thank you so much!


I'll PM you the number for the bloke I was meant to use.

As it happened I unwittingly used someone else who happened to be in the same spot I had arranged to meet this guy at...!!

I paid AED200 to pick up in Mirdiff and deliver to Al Bada'a (near Satwa).


----------



## i_ahmad3 (Jul 1, 2011)

furryboots said:


> I'll PM you the number for the bloke I was meant to use.
> 
> As it happened I unwittingly used someone else who happened to be in the same spot I had arranged to meet this guy at...!!
> 
> I paid AED200 to pick up in Mirdiff and deliver to Al Bada'a (near Satwa).



Hello - I would appreciate if you can share the contact number - I am looking for someone to help me move a cooking range that I am planning to buy from dubiizzle. Thanks.


----------

